# New to forum. Critique My horse please



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

I was hoping someone was up for a critque? This is Bandit he is a 8 yr old pinto gelding. I got him on Thanksgiving in '07. He's about 14 HH and about 1000#. I believe he is ewe necked and his back legs may be well I don't remember exactly.... not straight. I am aware his hooves are in bad shape and they are being worked with, he's also on Horse Shoer's Secret. Any advice would be great.

I don't ever tie him like this I just needed some pics on level ground so please don't flame me for it. I took the best pics I could no one would help me and he kept turning his body to follow me, so I pulled some pics from another night.

Thanks in advance!!!

Right Side:









Front Legs Side:









Left Side:









Neck/Head:









Back Legs behind view:


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

im not good at horse critiques so im just gonna say that he has like the SLIGHTEST roman nose.not evevn that noticable.but he is very cute!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

First off... he is sooo cute! I LOVE his colouring and his blue-eye! He's an eye-catcher. :wink: I'm not really good with critiques, but in regards to confirmation, I don't like how his neck sits on his shoulders, it should be sloped more gently into the shoulders, and yes, he does have a bit of an ewe-neck (not sure how to correct this, if it is possible). He has nice, strong shoulders though. I think he could use some more muscle in his hindquarters but his croup doesn't sit too high which is good. The behind picture ... He seems uneven but I think he's just not completely squared-up. That's all I can really point out for now, anyone can correct me if I'm wrong! :wink: 

And welcome to the forums!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

he's just a little cow-hocked

i don't think he has a roman nose persay, but i do think that his markings make it look that way! 

Nice boy!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

He's cute! I think he has the very slightest roman nose too...Not bad. I have the same lead rope that you do! :lol: Gonna get a red halter now...lol (twister keeps loosing his halter...it gets rainy and he slips it off, red will be easier to find) Anyways back to your horse. He looks good. Not perfect but not so many flaws that would make you go "ick".... I really like his coloring and I do not critique persay. So yea... sorry for the flighty post...but I like your fella.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Maybe this is ignorant, but what is bad about a Roman nose?


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I knew he had a couple flaws when I got him... but not that many :roll: . At least he's sweet.... well except this past weekend... he was a huge brat.

I dont think he's roman nose. If you look at the picture where he's eating the grass, he head is straight, it doesn't bubble out or curve in so that and his marking make it look off.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I agree with you Sliding4ever, I drew a line to see:


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the picture kickshaw. I should've thought of that ealier


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

A roman nose isn't a flaw depending on the breed, stock breeds shouldn't have one though. I don't think he has one, he just doesn't have a petite head, its unshapely and manly. :wink:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

goofy me...i deleted the pic on photobucket...lets try that again


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Abby said:


> I don't think he has one, he just doesn't have a petite head, its unshapely and manly. :wink:


Haha I'm sure he'll appreciate that! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think he's a cute guy. Very bold and flashy coloring thats for sure. He seems like a sweet guy


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

HANDSOME!!!

all I see is a tiny bit cowhocked and a bit of a gooserump. I would like to see him with much bigger hindquarters as well.

That coat is stunning!


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

He is really cute! I like him alot


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

I know its hard to tell in the second picture but has the bottom of neck improved any? You can kinda see why I thought he was ewe necked.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

it's kind of hard to tell from that side - the mane is in the way


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

First of all, he's marked up very nicely except for the white on his offside that runs over his eye (it throws off the shape of his head and gives him a cold look)...nothing you can do about that. I do like the blue eye and it stands out very nicely on the dark face. Legs are not the best as you thought but they're not too bad. His back isn't super long like a lot of horses i've seen here which is refreshing. He doesn't have a "pretty" head which would detract from him being a show horse but he doesn't have a roman head either. His neck is very short and ties into the chest too high which gives him a block look. He isn't "ewe necked" but his neck does need some work.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I'm tending to think he does have a ewe-neck ............


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

He was noticeably (sp?) ewe-necked when I first got him, but I think its gotten better?

I don't have any pictures though


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Sliding4ever - He really isn't that bad. Don't worry.  I think he's adorable!!!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

I know it isn't too bad. I'm proud of him... untill he gets stupid and trys to run me into something when we lope... but thats a different story :roll: . I'm proud of him. It took me a long time and sweat and even some blood to save up the money for me to BUY a horse and not be given or offered one. And he's the one I choosed  .


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

He looks great, maybe a bit more muscle on his rump, that would make it seem bigger. He doesn't look cowhocked to me, but a little uneven because his one foot is a bit ahead of the other. Got no idea what the heck "gooserump" is. 

Roman nose? A little, but it's more a looks thing that a lot of people may not like, but doesn't affect anything but a person's first impression. 

He seems to be such a good boy, to stand there with the lead rope curled up on the ground - I have nothing against that, whatsoever! I'd do it with Sam, but when he steps on it - he did this once - and pulls his head up, he freaks. (Little lack of intellegence, there) but I love him just the same!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Here is what I see:

-Hooves in the first picture look the worst and definately need work. My brother is a farrier i can ask and see what he thinks.
-Nice Bone.
-Shorter neck.
-A bit heavier in the front then in the back.
-Slightly sickle hocked.
-Striking eye on the dark side 

Very cute boy that you have there, looks like you have fun with him


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone. He's a good boy most of the time :roll: .

I know his hooves are ruff. It's really hard to get a good and reliable farrier to keep coming every 6 weeks. But I finally found a good one that is realible so they are being worked on. He also had a blown abcess when I got so that detracts from the bottom especially right now as it is almost grown out. He's got shoes on to keep them from being messed up as I ride him on our road. (I know shoes don't hold the hoof together) but the road does mess it up and its hard to keep it right. I want to get the old mac gen. 2 for him but his hooves aren't the right shape yet so he's got shoes untill then.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

he's ever so slightly cow hocked, which is turning his back hooves out slightly..
His rump and hindquarters do need some work, if you have any hills around hill are great for bum muscle.
his neck seems like, it was a last minute thing, and it was kinda just, stuck on him last, so he's hollow through there, but lotsof collection work, long and low and bending exerices to supple him will build that up and fill in the hollow.
He doesn't have a roman nose, rather a very wide jaw, so where his nose curves down, makes the curve look bigger.
he's a gorgeous boy and i love his colour


----------

